
Suspected SARS virus and flu samples found in Chinese biologist's luggage: FBI - onetimemanytime
https://news.yahoo.com/suspected-sars-virus-and-flu-found-in-luggage-fbi-report-describes-chinas-biosecurity-risk-144526820.html
======
boomboomsubban
This is an article about a report from November 2019 detailing an event in
2018 that does not have any clear malicious intent. The article details how
dangerous bad relations between Chinese and American biologists can be, but
also seems to be rather inconsequential fearmongering.

------
heelix
This was not just 'some flu' samples, it was MERS, which had a ~34% lethality
rate. Is this article about the same chap who was smuggling research samples
out of the Winnipeg labs into the US or is this a different incident?

(Not shocked that folks might try to steal samples - be it to get a jump on an
academic paper or just plain old fashion corporate theft)

